# Sweet Clover sprout



## tsmullins (Feb 17, 2011)

Alex Free said:


> Can anyone either describe to me or post a picture of a sweet clover sprout. I know what it looks like after it is matured, but not while it is sprouting.
> 
> Thanks


If it is not raining, I can get you one tomorrow. 

Shane


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

Sweet Clover Seedlings


----------



## tsmullins (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey Alex,

Sent you a PM with a FB link of some clover sprouting. This clover was planted about a month or so ago, maybe six weeks. If I could store the image somewhere else I would have.


Shane


----------



## Alex Free (Apr 3, 2011)

Thank you all very much!


----------

